# Mobile Shop Question



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

I have been contemplating the idea of starting a mobile coffee shop, possibly one based around the Piaggio Ape.

my one main concern is the issue with the british weather and if such a venture may be more seasonal? also do any of you current mobile business owners find the cold or humidity affect your consistency or quality at all?

I would appreciate it if anyone who may work in this area sharing their insight.

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't work in a coffee shop but cold and hot and humididty effect grind at home and In a cafe environment . so yes it will effect the grind in a mobile venture... Learing to recalibrate and dial in during the day is a skill you will need to develope..

Changes in Ambient temp will effect the temp the machine needs to be set at to achieve tasty coffee too.

What home or commercial experience do you have in making coffee ?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

BeanAbout said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been contemplating the idea of starting a mobile coffee shop, possibly one based around the Piaggio Ape.
> 
> ...


Find the right spot in a city and it won't be seasonal (only weather dependent). Get a Simonelli Clima Pro if you're worried about grind changing. In my experience ambient temp and humidity has made little difference (although

I am indoors). The amount of coffee ground affects flow rate more, and not for the reasons commonly touted - it's related to the solubility of the ground coffee when hot and cold and nothing to do with burrs expanding or contracting.

.jp


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I have run a Piaggio Ape coffee bar for 7 years and the weather doesn't affect my business or the quality of my coffee! You have to be prepared to get a soaking when it rains but a good summer more than makes up for that!!

Andy


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sort of related:

Piaggio Apes dislike rain. They're made of thin rust-prone metal.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

You can hear mine rust on a quiet night!! That said, it has never let me down and is very cheap to run!!


----------

